# Dove in headfirst!



## hungryhungryNIMBO (Nov 28, 2011)

So first and foremost hello everyone, new to the forum.

I recently had a friend bring me a tank that he couldn't keep anymore with a big mix of fish in it. I started caring for it and next thing I knew I was invested a couple hundred with 4 tanks up and running. :lol:

First tank progression is the 45g that my friend had to get rid of.
Started out with a marine look not knowing much about cichlids or any fish for that matter.keep in mind this was my first tank ever.










After realizing that none of the fish he gave me were in any way at home in this tank I decided to go with a more natural look I guess? Still didnt know much about the way of cichlid keeping at this point in time.










Next came the 30g for my bedroom, it fits perfectly on top of my dresser. This progression has a lot of photos because I changed it a lot before I liked it. Again, at this point in time im just getting some knowledge of how to keep these fish. You will see throughout this setup I really change up the way I am aquascaping the tank.










liked it, but it wasn't enough for me. So I went for a hike for stones and made some changes.










This setup grew on me untill I had a flash of genius and decided to have FUN with it.










After having it setup this way for a couple weeks my convicts had put eggs in the pot in the bottom right hand corner that was their little home in there. Around this time my Y. Lab started holding so I decided to take it all down and moved the mothers out.

And after finding this forum and looking through some tanks I decided to redo it yet again because I wasn't happy having gravel. I felt like sand was much much more natural and also added smooth rock instead of the **** I was using around my house. also added a bubbler setup as well.










http://s801.photobucket.com/albums/yy29 ... CN6607.mp4

Video Above ^^^

And yes I know have something funny going on with my tank i have mixed up species of fish, like I said im new to the hobby and only plan on improving from here. It should be noted that the Salvini's REALLY dont bother anyone I make sure they can all coexist. Also does anyone else notice that my convict couple is two females!?  they are twins I swear and they always mirror each other...so STRANGE

I really like this setup and plan on keeping it this way for some time.

My planted tank which I started around the time I got into the hobby like 2-3 months ago.










and my sick bay....sorry I took this photo with a potato =D>










Let me know what you guys think any feed back would be appreciated.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks good. Only advice would be a six foot tank for those oscars.


----------



## hungryhungryNIMBO (Nov 28, 2011)

How long will it take for them to grow out of that tank? they are still only around 5-6 inches....figured I have a good 3-4 months before I should moves them to a bigger tank


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

hungryhungryNIMBO said:


> and my sick bay....sorry I took this photo with a potato =D>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iPhone users will be envious!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not keep a 6" fish in a 48" tank unless he was done growing. What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## hungryhungryNIMBO (Nov 28, 2011)

48X18X24.....whats wrong with keeping them in there for now and moving once they get a little larger?

I dont get the iphone comment?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think you want 60G for each oscar, but they are not my area of familiarity. So one would be OK for a while in a 48" x 18" tank but I'd be tank shopping now. :thumb:

Hmmm, I thought you said it was a 45G? When I do the math for gallons in 48 x 18 x 24 I get 89G?

Six inches is the max for a 48" tank IMO.


----------



## hungryhungryNIMBO (Nov 28, 2011)

36x16x24.....thought it was bigger in my head untill I measured it just now. what formula do you use for volume?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There is a calculator in the Library.

36"???

Definitely need the 72" tank as soon as possible.


----------



## hungryhungryNIMBO (Nov 28, 2011)

yeah my friend brought it to me, it is an acrylic tank that he had made I think.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

hungryhungryNIMBO said:


> 48X18X24.....whats wrong with keeping them in there for now and moving once they get a little larger?
> 
> I dont get the iphone comment?


Sorry +) I was commenting on you took the photo with a potato... better than alotta iPhone photos ...


----------



## hungryhungryNIMBO (Nov 28, 2011)

ah, yeah it was crappy old dig camera.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I like what you have accomplished.


----------



## hungryhungryNIMBO (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks, where are you located in PA? I am not familiar with the town.


----------



## Yxhyn (Oct 13, 2011)

Just notice on the 3rd picture there's a face on the drift wood.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

you're right!
top left


----------



## hungryhungryNIMBO (Nov 28, 2011)

Hit it with photoshop I dont see a face....

This photo, on the other hand I do......I was hiking for cool rocks.










A prayer Monkey?


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

I really like your planted tank. Nice job.


----------

